# Any good lip balm recipe



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

I am looking for a good recipe that someone has been using for awhile. I tried a few on the internet and they weren't what I was quite looking for, either too hard or to sticky. Anybody have a secret one they're willing to share with just me.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I use glorybees recipes. Add a little more beeswax and a tad more peppermint extract. I like it.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*lip balm recipe*

Jeff, Here's my recipe. It's easy, works well and sells well, Berkshire

7 teaspoons of almond oil
3 teaspoons of shredded beeswax, packed
(for this I grate the wax with a cheese grater)
1 capsule of vitamin E
a touch of honey ( you will have to experiment to get the right amount for the honey you are using. If you add too much, it will settle out and your last container will be mostly honey)
5-6 drops peppermint or wintergreen essential oil

warm almond oil and beeswax over very low heat, add honey and vitamin E
let cool slightly, add essential oil, blend well and quickly pour into lip balm containers.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's one that was posted on this forum months ago. I'm trying to find the time to make it. It's looks very simple and since I have this really nice olive oil from Italy...very fresh, unprocessed...real green, I thought it would be a good time to do it. I will probably omit the vitamin E since the olive oil I have is so fresh.

1 Cup of oil Note: it can be about any kind i have used Almond and olive

1oz of beeswax

1 Vitaman E tablet

Melt on low heat and add flavor if you want.we use a saringe to fill the tubes or tins.it come out nice and creamy and people love the stuff. This will make about 50 tubes


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*lip balm tip*

I just wanted to share a quick tip for judging lip balm (before you add it to the tubes)

Keep a couple teaspoons in the freezer. When you have the recipe to a point where you're ready to fill tubes take out your frozen spoon and dip it in the mix. It should harden almost immediately. You can then judge if it is too hard (add more oil) or too soft (add more beeswax).


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*creating your own recipe*

This comes from another forum group I belong to which was part of a balms class...

Please note that I measure each part by WEIGHT (not volume!), and that the recipe consists of four equal parts. (Parts can be any quantity you want. 
If you want to make 1 lb. of balm, for instance, each "part" of this 
recipe would be 1/4 of a lb ..)

The recipe is:

1 part wax
1 part cocoa butter
1 part soft nut butter
1 part liquid oil

Okay, cocoa butter comes in two varieties (that I know of, anyway): 
deodorized and regular. I LOVE regular, as I absolutely love that 
light chocolate scent and flavour! If by chance you don't care for 
chocolate, you will probably prefer deodorized. 

Cocoa butter primarily exists in the recipe in order to raise the melting point and make the recipe harder. It's also an ingredient that is nice for the skin. 

As for soft nut butters, I am ADDICTED to avocado butter! Even though it adds a slight green tint to the lip balm, it's quite worth it. Avocado is full of antioxidants, is SOOOO smooth, and feels SOOOO good on the skin! I highly recommend it!

Other soft nut butters you might consider for this portion of the 
recipe are shea butter, mango butter and coffee butter. You might 
want to temper shea butter before adding it to the recipe .. does 
anyone need instructions for that? The tempering is to prevent 
lumps of stearic acid in the final product.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

LusciousHoney said:


> you can then judge if it is too hard (add more oil) or too soft (add more oil).


Okay, I'm confused here. Are you sure you didn't mean to say that if it's too soft, add more beeswax???


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

yes, you're right!


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

I like the teaspoon in the freezer idea..

What about additions. What are your recommendations?? Like how much should you add each time? 

I have a feeling this is going to be like baking bread.....sometimes I just have to guess at the amount of flour I add when my batter is on the sticky side....then by the time I get it adjusted...I forget how much and what I did to get the recipe perfect.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

How much you add depends on how much you make and what time of year you plan for them to be used. I use a "softer" recipe in winter so there is less drag and a "harder" recipe in summer so it can withstand some heat.
Personally, I like adding some castor oil (part fo the liquid oil component). It adds a little shine (if you like that) and it feels nice on your lips. It also allows me to add my "propolis castor oil" (see my other post on adding propolis to lip balms) without varying my recipe too much.

I would err of the safe side and add just a little bit the first time, to see how it changes things. If you notice no difference, add a bit more.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

We did a side by side comparison with my lip balm and Burts Bees. We noticed the burts bees stays on your lips longer. So i am thinking more beeswax??? Any thoughts?


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

couple questions first... Which but's bees lip balm are you trying to mimic? the honey lip balm? Also, I know that burt's bees changes their formulas pretty regularly.I know the original version contained minimal ingredients and was made primarily with Sweet Almond oil. These are the ingredients that I got off their website today. 

beeswax, 
helianthus annuus (sunflower) seed oil, 
cocos nucifera (coconut) oil,
lanolin, 
symphytum officinale (comfrey) root extract, 
flavor, 
honey, 
tocopheryl acetate, 
rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) leaf extract, 
tocopherol

I am assuming that your list of ingredients is similar?
Upping the beeswax may make it harder than you would like. Maybe a touch more lanolin? Since it is techincally a wax as well, it could possibly help with staying power, without adding significant hardness.


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips especially the frozen teaspoon trick it worked great. Made a batch this morning and it came out great. I used this formula 

20% Beeswax
25% solid at room temperature oil (Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Shea Butter, Lanolin, etc.)
15% brittle at room temperature oil (Regular Cocoa Butter, Palm Kernel Oil, etc.)
40% liquid oil at room temperature (Sweet Almond Oil, Olive Oil, Avocado Oil, etc.) 

Did the testing and and it came out great. BTW I used Beeswax, Coconut oil, Cocoa Butter, And Oilive oil

Thanks again to all


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

This is what I use:

1 oz. pure, Filtered Beeswax 
1/2 cup Sweet Almond Oil (sometimes I will use salad oil if I do not have enough almond oil)
1/2 teaspoon Vitamin E Oil 
1/4 teaspoon Aloe Vera Oil
1 tsp teaspoon Peppermint Essential Oil


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Chef,
Thanks for posting your recipe. I swear by lanolin (not the liquid lanolin). Try adding some of that, and it will probably help with staying power.

One comment... I noticed you listed your recipe by volume. I have learned with my soap-making that it is generally more accurate to use weight. A lot of recipes on the web are listed by weight as well. 

I use:
90gr	Beeswax
90gr	Coconut oil 76 deg.
90gr	Almond, sweet, oil
28gr	Lanolin
3gr	Castor Oil
Peppermint EO
Rosemary (ROE)


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Lusc:

Yes, you are right about volume and weight. 

How is lanolin sold? A paste?


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*anhydrous lanolin*

It has a consistency similar to a really thick petroleum jelly.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

should I use that versus aloe vera?


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Chef
Honestly, I have no experience with aloe vera oil, the only way I have used it was in juice form. Is it a solid or liquid oil? If it's a liquid, that could be part of the problem. It will probably help to have something in your recipe that is solid at room temperature (besides the beeswax).


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

lus:

i pmed you


----------

